# Enworld Map



## MavrickWeirdo

Someone has started an Enworld Map so you can see if other ENworlders live in their area.


----------



## thalmin

You may have to zoom in real close. So far there are 2 of us in town, but the second flag is behing the first. only on zooming in to where neighborhood streets are seen is the second flag visible.


----------



## BlackSilver

I find this map very interesting.  

Do we need to post on thie thread once in a while to keep it active so that it is used by all of EN World?  It has been my experience that this is true.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

bump


----------



## Harmon

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> bump




I bump your bump


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Harmon said:
			
		

> I bump your bump



 and I'll sticky your bump of a bump.


----------



## Harmon

Hay- where are all the West coast people?

I know there are more out there.  Come on guys lets get on the map!


----------



## fallin _angel

can any one tell me where i can get a forgoten realms world map for d&D


----------



## Turhan

Fallen Angel, You may get a faster response on teh general forum, however, I found a site that has FR maps and stuff:
http://myth-drannor.net/DlabraddathNet/z-Dlabraddath/Maproom.htm#Regions of Faerun

Also, try Candlekeep.com for some extenstive FR support.

The one other chance you have is to try back ordering the four Dragon magazines that had the FR maps printed huge.  Look at Paizo.com.  I don't know if they still have those old copies, but they might.


----------



## Taloras

I -know- there are a few other OKC people on here...at least 2.....but im the only one on the map :/


----------



## penance

now, how do I email a guy that is sorta close to where I am?


----------



## hafrogman

penance said:
			
		

> now, how do I email a guy that is sorta close to where I am?




1) Hope he uses the same username in both places
2) Top of the page, "Miscellaneous Links" toolbar
3) Members List
4) Find username in the list and click on it
5) Hope that they have a functional, current e-mail address linked to their account.


----------



## GreatLemur

Hey, this thing is pretty great.  Every community on the Internet is pushing its Frappr map on people, but this is the first one I actually felt like putting myself on.  And, wow, there actually seem to be other EN Worlders in the Chicago area!  Rock!  This was a damned good idea.

Also, I figure the best way to make sure people can contact you is by putting your email address in your "shout" thing.  That way, nobody has to go looking you up on EN World and hoping you used the same name in both places.


----------



## Lanefan

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> Hey, this thing is pretty great.  Every community on the Internet is pushing its Frappr map on people, but this is the first one I actually felt like putting myself on.



The only other time I put myself on a Frappr map I saw an increase in spam for a while; hopefully this is no longer the case as I just put myself on the EnWorld map as well, so far the only pin on Vancouver Island...

Lanefan


----------



## NicK Garai

I am posted there.  Check me out in British Columbia near the coast.


----------



## Scott DeWar

*enworld map*

is it possible to move the dot from where it shows to the particular neighbor hood?


----------



## Phoenix8008

Is it possible to move my dot from where I lived to where I live now?


----------



## Pbartender

Log in, and edit the address in your profile.


----------



## logan9a

Nifty.


----------



## Killerdm1

*RPGBOMB.com*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Someone has started an Enworld Map so you can see if other ENworlders live in their area.




Another great resource for meeting players in your area is rpgbomb.com. It is a social networking site for gamers where you can create a profile, sub profiles, groups, blogs, and forums. It’s a great way to meet new players and post the current affairs of you games.
	We created the site to help support the gaming community and have just entered our “Open Beta” stage. Give us a look if you have a chance.


----------



## fba827

spam in this thread reported

(of course, it'll probably be gone by the time anyone reads this post and will wonder who/what i'm talking about  )


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

The map may be goine soon!

"Save Your Classic Frappr Map Today!
Starting January 1, 2010, Frappr's "Classic" Guest Map will finally go into retirement. What are your options?"

And it seems to have lost my profile...


----------



## BabyJ

*The New Guy*

Hey, just added myself to the map. I am seeking players for a campaign (4th ed.)

Also, whats a good site to set up a Wiki for my campaign info?


----------



## BabyJ

Primitive Screwhead said:


> The map may be goine soon!
> 
> "Save Your Classic Frappr Map Today!
> Starting January 1, 2010, Frappr's "Classic" Guest Map will finally go into retirement. What are your options?"
> 
> And it seems to have lost my profile...




If its any consolation..Mine seems to posted just fine, as of Feb 19 2010.


----------



## BabyJ

but then I do see the pay notice, and export option..hmph. guess I better do that..


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I think the map is toast.


----------



## renau1g

They took ol'Yeller behind the barn? Awww man....


----------

